# Current Results for the Holiday Shelter Challenge



## Starsmom

As of September 22...

*Overall Ranking:*

471 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA

*Overall Top 10 Shelters* 

1 Col. Potter Cairn Rescue Network-GLMedina, OH
2 Stickneys Toy Breed Rescue and Retirement SanctuaryCortland, NE
3 Best Friends Animal SocietyKanab, UT
4 SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc Lilbourn, MO
5 The Oasis SanctuaryBenson, AZ
6 Rikkis RefugeOrange, VA
7 Delaware Valley Golden Retriever RescueReinholds, PA
8 Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc.Garland, TX
9 Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc.St Pauls, MN
10 Rolling Dog Ranch Animal SanctuaryLancaster, NH

*State Ranking:*
29 American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido, CA :aktion033:
As the numbers show, the overall ranking isn't too impressive, but the *state ranking is looking better then it has ever been!* Hopefully with the help of Miki (heartmandforyou), and Deb (3Maltmom) FB friends, and company clients we CAN blow the lid off this challenge and get some CA$H for Edie's group, and the fluffs. Anyone else with FB friends?? 

Thank you for voting EVERY DAY.


----------



## Snowbody

Does seem more hopeful for state. I put link on my FB account and told people who to vote for and to do it every day Paws crossed!


----------



## Snowbody

OK - weird. My DH is home today so I went to his computer to show him how he can vote. No matter how we put in AMA - American Maltese, American Maltese Assoc, American Maltese Assoc Rescue, American Maltese Association it still comes up as "0" in the search. I've also put in CA, CA Escondido and still no results. So frustrating. On my computer it's fine and AMA Escondido is the default.


----------



## Johita

Yay we're getting up there! Just voted again. Susan, I just copy and paste American Maltese Assoc. in the name field and select CA and the name comes up.


----------



## Starsmom

Sue, it must be entered as: American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Make sure there is . at Assoc


----------



## Starsmom

*September 23...*

*GREAT GOING SM!!!!*

Just so everyone knows your votes ARE making a difference we have jumped up 8 positions to 21 in the STATE rankings, and up 111 positions to 360 in the OVERALL rankings since I posted the rankings yesterday!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Thanks to EVERYONE for hooking up their FB friends, and clients - it appears to be working!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

Starsmom said:


> Sue, it must be entered as: American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Make sure there is . at Assoc


Marsha - I tried every permutation and it wouldn't work yesterday on DHs computer, and then he tried. Maybe it's what happened to Kerry and will now work. He's at work so I have to wait until later. ARGHHHHH. Luckily my computer's fine.


----------



## KAG

Snowbody said:


> Marsha - I tried every permutation and it wouldn't work yesterday on DHs computer, and then he tried. Maybe it's what happened to Kerry and will now work. He's at work so I have to wait until later. ARGHHHHH. Luckily my computer's fine.


Yes, Sue. That's exactly what happened. Not sure what I did to rectify it, though. Sorry honey. I kept doing what Marsha instructed, still didn't work. At one point I might have omitted Rescue. I don't remember. All of a sudden, wa lah, it worked. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom

*September 24...*

Here are the stats for today...

We are slipping backwards! We lost 21 points to 380 since yesterday for Overall Ranking.

Lost 3 positions from 21 to 24 for the State Ranking. 

*It is so very important to VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*


----------



## MalteseJane

I need help !!! what's another name for a lady bug ?

Forget it. I put it back in without the space (ladybug) and it worked !


----------



## Starsmom

I got the same thing the other day...and I did the EXACT same thing you did. Aren't the larger pictures so much better tho??:thumbsup: Thanks for your vote!


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili: I finally got the challenge to come up on my DH's computer. I swear I had the same info the other day and it said "0" results and today it worked. :blink::blink: So now he and I can both vote.
They're finally changing the animals on the site from the old ones. Kind of a nice change


----------



## Starsmom

*September 25*

*For today...*

*Re-gained 2 positions in the Overall Ranking to 378*
*No gain in the State Ranking - still at 24*

*I know everyone gets busy, and life gets in the way, BUT the fluffs need us to VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE to get any prize $$$.*


----------



## KAG

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili::chili: I finally got the challenge to come up on my DH's computer. I swear I had the same info the other day and it said "0" results and today it worked. :blink::blink: So now he and I can both vote.
> They're finally changing the animals on the site from the old ones. Kind of a nice change


Yeah baby!!! I'm loving the new animals, also.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Miss_Annie

Voted


----------



## Starsmom

*September 26...*

No improvement over yesterday - holding at 378 for Overall Ranking, and still at 24 for the State Ranking. 

The fluffs don't take weekends off, they need us 24/7, so I hope when people get back to work tomorrow the numbers will show improvement for Tuesday. rayer:rayer: 

*Keep voting! And Vote again!* :aktion033: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Snowbody

DH and I voted...again. C'mon everyone!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Had problems yesterday but now OK


----------



## Starsmom

*Ranking for today September 27...*

WOOPS!! What's this? We're going backwards!  Overall ranking stats this morning are 408, and 25 for the State ranking. 

Why can't we get it together...are we going to be in the "also ran" catagory for the 5th time? 


PLEASE
VOTE!!!!
​


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

see rank is still 25 for state


----------



## plenty pets 20

Voting here and it is very frustrating how some groups get so many votes EVERY time they have this. I think the whole town turns out to vote.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I voted!!


----------



## MalteseJane

I vote every day.


----------



## michellerobison

I don't know how they do it either. I vote on all 4 devices everyday....


----------



## Starsmom

Lately I've been able to vote 2x a day from my computer - once in the morning, and again later at night - so there's one glitch in their "security software" :chili::chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh oh ..dropped to '29" this AM !


----------



## Starsmom

*September 28...*



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh oh ..dropped to '29" this AM !


 
*HELP! This not the direction we should be going in!! :smcry::crying:*

*Overall Ranking: 424*
*State Ranking: 29 *


----------



## michellerobison

Starsmom said:


> Lately I've been able to vote 2x a day from my computer - once in the morning, and again later at night - so there's one glitch in their "security software" :chili::chili:


I noticed that too,the last time,I could squeek in 2 votes per day.


----------



## suzimalteselover

I voted! At first, I was confused on where to go to actually vote. Didn't see any vote links on the site. But, I found the link on Michelle's siggy and location in first post. I will keep voting.


----------



## Starsmom

suzimalteselover said:


> I voted! At first, I was confused on where to go to actually vote. Didn't see any vote links on the site. But, I found the link on Michelle's siggy and location in first post. I will keep voting.


Oh my! If anyone can't find the place to VOTE, just click on this icon  it will bring you right there!


----------



## Johita

just voted


----------



## Snowbody

DH and I voted today, as every day. Also on their FB page, which is now on my FB page, there's a photo contest for rescue dogs that ends Oct 3 or 4. If you enter and are picked you designate which shelter you want to get the $$ if you win. Maybe someone can do that??


----------



## suzimalteselover

Starsmom said:


> Lately I've been able to vote 2x a day from my computer - once in the morning, and again later at night - so there's one glitch in their "security software" :chili::chili:


Yep, I voted again today.


Starsmom said:


> Oh my! If anyone can't find the place to VOTE, just click on this icon  it will bring you right there!


Right after I posted, it dawned on me. :brownbag: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

When I voted this AM see moved to 28...STILL NOT GOOD ENOUGH!


----------



## Starsmom

*September 29...*



Maidto2Maltese said:


> When I voted this AM see moved to 28...STILL NOT GOOD ENOUGH!


And I totally agree!

Overall ranking is 404 and as mentioned above the State ranking is 28. 

*NOT SO GREAT GOING ANYMORE *


----------



## michellerobison

I voted at midnight last night and again at 7am,might get lucky and squeak a second set in later tonight. Sometimes I can get a doble dip vote in,sometimes I can't. I hope they don't fix the glitch on multiple devices,might be hard to do since each has it's own ISP..


----------



## Starsmom

*Stats for today September 30...*

*Well we are out of the 400's not by much, but going in the right direction again ....*

*Overall Ranking: 396*
*State Ranking: 28*

 

*GET OFF YOUR DUFFS and VOTE FOR THE FLUFFS! :yes:*


----------



## michellerobison

Keep voting ...bumpity bump


----------



## Starsmom

*YAYYYYYYYY! :chili::chili:We GAINED 3 positions since yesterday!!! *

*OVERALL RANKING...393 and 1 position in *
*STATE RANKING.......27*

*So as you can see, your votes ARE being counted. Keep VOTING to make a difference in life of a fluff. Tell everyone you know to VOTE,VOTE,VOTE FOR AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOC, RESCUE*

​


----------



## Snowbody

UP, UP, UP!! We're voting in our household. Funny this morning the "Vote Here" box was in a different place than usual. :blink: And they seem to like pandas a lot
Yup it was that way when DH logged in. The little box is lower than it was. Maybe it will throw off the competition


----------



## michellerobison

I hope we found the ***** in the armour, early morning and late evening gets us two bites at the apple so far. So far I've been able to squeak in 8 votes per day,I hope that gets them up in the rankings.... update got my 4 total in,lets vote folks.


----------



## Sandcastles

I have been able to vote twice a day - early am - and in the evening.


----------



## Starsmom

*October 2 *

*We have slipped backwards...again! Not going to get prize money this way.*

*Overall Ranking for today is 408*
*State Ranking....................29*

*The fluffs need help 24/7, so please VOTE, VOTE, AND VOTE AGAIN -EVERY DAY!!*

​


----------



## mysugarbears

i voted last night and this morning


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I was able to vote 2 x today...( as others have been able to do).. but we're losing ground not gaining..I don't get it! ) 

<<CLICK TO VOTE!​


----------



## MalteseJane

I don't know how their site works. Sometimes I am able to vote twice and sometimes not. Yesterday was a no no day. Today I could vote twice.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Still ranked 29 this AM :angry:

<<<< CLICK TO VOTE!


----------



## allheart

Voted again today. Tried to vote again right after, but it knew I voted . I'll give it a couple more hours  Marsha, thank you soooooooooooooooo much for highlighting this!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

I voted twice so far,on my big computer and my phone,will be firing up the lap tops in a minute to vote two more times.
I alsmost went to bed last night and forgot my second shift vote (that's what I call my second vote session of the day....)
Funny,it doesn't take very long to vote 4 times,now eight times...
Well off to vote my two more for the morning,then work out...


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> Voted again today. Tried to vote again right after, but it knew I voted . I'll give it a couple more hours  Marsha, thank you soooooooooooooooo much for highlighting this!!!!


 
You gotta wait at least 10-12 hours.I haven't tried to squeak in 3 in one day,but I might yet....


----------



## Starsmom

*October 3 *

As already pointed out the 
State Ranking is 29 - no change from yesterday. I am pleased to see the
Overall Ranking is 402!

How we can gain 7 positions in the Overall Rankings and not gain in the State Ranking is beyond me. 
Right now there are 104 on the board - most are lurking guests - if we could only get EVERYONE TO VOTE...

​


----------



## Snowbody

DH and I voted...as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG

I love the skunk verification.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

State ranking hasn't improved but overall improved to 384! Hmmm that's strange isn't it? :blink:

 CLICK TO VOTE ( click shelter challenge tab)​


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> I love the skunk verification.
> xoxoxoxoox


Skunk? I've never seen that one with all my voting. But I did get the cutest Ladybug this morning Let's all keep voting!!


----------



## michellerobison

KAG said:


> I love the skunk verification.
> xoxoxoxoox


Me too since we used to have pet skunks. I always seem to get the long ones like elephant and penguin. The lady bug one threw me,ladybug,all one word,duh!


----------



## michellerobison

Maidto2Maltese said:


> State ranking hasn't improved but overall improved to 384! Hmmm that's strange isn't it? :blink:
> 
> 
> CLICK TO VOTE ( click shelter challenge tab)​


Really strange since I got my 4 votes in twice a day now. I voted my four times this morning and will do four again tonight...


----------



## Starsmom

*October 4*

*Yes! The Overall Ranking this morning is 384, and the State Ranking hasn't budged off 29...*

*This is better then it has been, but just not enough for the prize money*. *The cure for this is to VOTE and get everyone you know to VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!!*


​


----------



## Terry36

I've voted several times tonight


----------



## Starsmom

Terry36 said:


> I've voted several times tonight


SEVERAL???? How'd you do it? Thanks from all the fluffs!!


----------



## Terry36

Starsmom said:


> SEVERAL???? How'd you do it? Thanks from all the fluffs!!


I clicked on the link, voted then closed the page then repeated....  I hope that's okay.


----------



## Starsmom

terry36 said:


> i clicked on the link, voted then closed the page then repeated....  I hope that's okay.


*OK??? It's fan freakin'tastic!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## MalteseJane

Well, it does not let me vote twice.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Well voted again tonight... overall rank still 384... state still 29 :blink:


----------



## suzimalteselover

Still voting, will only let me vote once a day now.


----------



## Starsmom

*0ctober 5*

*Woooohoooo! Getting better, but must get MUCH better...*

*Overall ranking is 385*
*State Ranking is STILL 29 :huh:*

*Gotta get those VOTES to help the fluffs.*
​


----------



## mysugarbears

it will only let me vote once a day.


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> *You gotta wait at least 10-12 hours*.I haven't tried to squeak in 3 in one day,but I might yet....





MalteseJane said:


> Well, it does not let me vote twice.





suzimalteselover said:


> Still voting, will only let me vote once a day now.





mysugarbears said:


> it will only let me vote once a day.


If you vote at 7 A.M.you need to wait 'til 7 P.M. to try again. I'm in the Pacific time zone, and I'm able to vote the second time at 7 P.M. which would be 10 P.M. Eastern time. Keep trying, and :ThankYou:


----------



## Terry36

All I misspoke; I was clicking the button to feed the animals and not the Shelter Challenge link... :blush: I'm sorry for any confusion I caused. I voted this morning and hope to again tonight!!



Starsmom said:


> *OK??? It's fan freakin'tastic!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*





MalteseJane said:


> Well, it does not let me vote twice.





suzimalteselover said:


> Still voting, will only let me vote once a day now.





Starsmom said:


> If you vote at 7 A.M.you need to wait 'til 7 P.M. to try again. I'm in the Pacific time zone, and I'm able to vote the second time at 7 P.M. which would be 10 P.M. Eastern time. Keep trying, and :ThankYou:


----------



## Starsmom

*"I was clicking the button to feed the animals and not the Shelter Challenge link..."*

You can vote there multiple times, but only 1 vote per day is counted.


----------



## Terry36

Starsmom said:


> *"I was clicking the button to feed the animals and not the Shelter Challenge link..."*
> 
> You can vote there multiple times, but only 1 vote per day is counted.


Thanks Marsha.


----------



## allheart

Still doing my daily voting. Yesterday was a cow, today as an owl. I am always so worried I won't know what animal it is, but they do make it fairly easy. There has to be away that we can get more votes. Vote, Vote, Vote


----------



## Starsmom

allheart said:


> Still doing my daily voting. Yesterday was a cow, today as an owl. I am always so worried I won't know what animal it is, but they do make it fairly easy. There has to be away that we can get more votes. Vote, Vote, Vote


 Please vote again tonight if you voted in the morning - I just did! :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane

Could vote twice today :chili:


----------



## Terry36

I was able to vote twice yesterday, in the morning and last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom

*Ocotober 6*

*Thank you to everyone for VOTING (twice B))*

*Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! The voting (twice?) is showing!*

*Overall Ranking...377 - up 8 positions!!!*
*State Ranking......27 - up 2 positions!!!*

*Keep it up, keep VOTING, let's make Edie proud, and get some prize money for the fluffs!*

​


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah,it's working,I'm so glad!! I vote on 4 devices,3 lap tops and one smart phone,in the morning and again in the evening,so I can squeak in 8 times per day......it's working,let's keep it up!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I voted for the second time today. Glad to see things moving in the right direction!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

We're getting there!!! :chili: but slowly.... 
< click to vote!


----------



## Snowbody

Bump and vote of course


----------



## Starsmom

*Ranking for today October 7, 2010*

*Overall Ranking is 377*
*State Ranking is....27*

*Keep on Voting, then 10 to 12 hours later VOTE AGAIN! :chili::chili:We have the membership, so lets get those numbers up!!!*

​


----------



## Starsmom

*Ocotober 8*

 Going backwards again...

Ranking for today is:

Overall - 382
State ----28

Why can't we get it together enough to at least win a $1,000 weeky prize? :crying 2:

​


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> Going backwards again...
> 
> Ranking for today is:
> 
> Overall - 382
> State ----28
> 
> Why can't we get it together enough to at least win a $1,000 weeky prize? :crying 2:
> 
> 
> ​


 
Woooh hoooo it let me vote again today. I did vote very early in the AM, but was able to get a Tiger this time, and was able to vote. We will get there!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Still @ 382 overall and 28 for State as of 5 AM .
​


----------



## michellerobison

I don't get it either,I vote 8 times each day....


----------



## Starsmom

*October 9*



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Still @ 382 overall and 28 for State as of 5 AM .
> 
> ​





michellerobison said:


> I don't get it either,I vote 8 times each day....


The ranking is as stated above.

SM just cannot seem to get close to any prize money - we get stuck in position. What wee need is more people VOTing every day.


----------



## maggieh

I'm still voting for AMA but . . . I'm absolutely thrilled to see Sav-a-Pet in Grayslake IL at #4. There was an article in the Chicago Tribune yesterday that because of the economy, their funding has really taken a hit. They are operating month to month and might have to close. If AMA can't get one of the prizes, I'd be thrilled to see them do well.


----------



## Starsmom

*I am please to report this morning the*

*Overall Ranking has gained ground and stands at 376! :aktion033:*
*State Ranking is still holding at 27.*

*PLEASE! EVERYONE VOTE! SM HAS OVER 9500 MEMBERS - IF EVERYONE VOTED EVERY DAY WE WOULD WIN THIS CHALLENGE!!!!!*
​


----------



## Snowbody

Voted this morning -- of course. Not voting is like a day without :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Starsmom

*OCTOBER 11*

*Overall Ranking for today: 379*
*State Ranking ...............28*

*Soooo, over the weekend we lost the ground we picked up from Friday's votes.  Get American Maltese Assoc. Rescue unstuck in this position by VOTING, VOTING, VOTING EVERY DAY 2X A DAY!!!*

​


----------



## MalteseJane

I vote everyday.


----------



## michellerobison

This just kills me,to see us stuck and not getting there. I voted twice last time,since I didn't know about the use of multiple devices,having it's own IP address ,you could vote on all your computers,lap tops and smart phones... I figured out we could vote in the morning and late evening,putting all 4 of my devices to work two times per day,up to eight times per day and we're still stuck...I'm bummed,but I still vote my 8 times a day. Last week I was out of town so I only voted 6 times since I couldn't take my home computer,but I took both lap tops and my smart phone.


----------



## Starsmom

*OCTOBER 12*

*OVERALL RANKING FOR TODAYS IS....377*
*STATE RANKING..............................28*

*GIANED 2 POSITIONS IN "OVERALL" STILL STUCK IN POSITION FOR THE STATE.*

*PLEASE VOTE. VOTE, VOTE - WE MUST HELP THE FLUFFS!*

​


----------



## fleurdelys

I vote everyday but can't do it several times a day :mellow:
I must do something wrong :huh:
I am always scared when it comes to recognize the animal :HistericalSmiley:
Thank you my dictionary :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom

*October 13*

*Today's ranking results are:*

*Overall....372*
*State.......28*

*A gain of 5 positions overall, but stuck in the state ranking....:huh:*

*We MUST do better in order to help the fluffs!!! Remember to VOTE and VOTE again 12 hours from the first. The fluff butts thank you!!*

​


----------



## Starsmom

*October 14*

*Overall ranking....373*
*State Ranking......28*

*We lost 1 position in the Overall since yesterday  and have stayed the same for the State.*

*Will the end results for this Challenge put our chosen rescue in the "also ran" catagory once again?*

*COME ON! VOTE! THE "PRIZE" IS HUGE - WHAT WILL YOU GET? THE SATISFACTION YOUR VOTES GOT THE PRIZE TO HELP THE FLUFFS! VOTE, VOTE,VOTE!!!!!!!*
​


----------



## Snowbody

I got a goat today in the verification -- my first ever :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Keep on voting!


----------



## Starsmom

*October 15*

*Results for today...*

*Overall Ranking....378*
*State..................30 *

*I don't know what else can be done to get people to vote - we are going backwards. *


----------



## missiek

i am voting!


----------



## Starsmom

*October 16*

*The results for today are...*

*Overall...........372*
*State..............27*

*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*

*KEEP IT UP, KEEP VOTING, VOTING, VOTING!*


----------



## Starsmom

*October 17*

*Todays ranking stats are....*

*Overall......372*
*State.........27 *

*Holding in position. It's good, but NOT good enough to get a CA$H prize! You got to VOTE, VOTE, and VOTE AGAIN 12 hours later!!!!*

​


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I'm a voting fool and put it back out on my facebook page...


----------



## Starsmom

*October 18 - sorry this is late; computer issues.:blush:*

*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


*WOOOHOOOO!!! WE MOVED UP IN POSITION!!*

*THE STATS FOR TODAY ARE...*

*OVERALL.......365*
*STATE...........27 and holding *
*KEEP VOTING - IT'S WORKING - LET'S AT LEAST GET A DARK HORSE PRIZE...*

​


----------



## Snowbody

Starsmom said:


> *October 18 - sorry this is late; computer issues.:blush:*
> 
> *:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*
> 
> 
> *WOOOHOOOO!!! WE MOVED UP IN POSITION!!*
> 
> *THE STATS FOR TODAY ARE...*
> 
> *OVERALL.......365*
> *STATE........... *
> *KEEP VOTING - IT'S WORKING - LET'S AT LEAST GET A DARK HORSE PRIZE...*
> 
> ​


What's the state number Marsha?


----------



## Starsmom

...it's been filled in.:embarrassed:


----------



## michellerobison

Well my Droid is down ,no internet connection so I will only be able to vote 6 times per day until I get a new one in exchange,so you're gonna have to vote to take up my slack!!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*OCTOBER 19*

*Todays stats are...*

*Overall.......375!!! :w00t: What happened? A full 10 point drop! :smcry:*
*State.........28! Drop of 1 position!*

*GOING BACKWARDS AGAIN!!! VOTE, VOTE, AND VOTE SOME MORE!!! PLEASE!*



​


----------



## Starsmom

*October 20*

*Todays ranking:*

*Overall.......369!! :sHa_banana:*
*State..........26!! :sHa_banana:*

*OK! :chili::chili::chili: Headed in the right direction! Let's keep it going - you must VOTE, VOTE, and VOTE some more.:aktion033:*


----------



## michellerobison

I got my four votes in this morning,for some reason my Droid wasn't lettign me on the internet but it did today. Getting an exchange anyway. Let's hope it works tonight!


----------



## Starsmom

*October 21*

*Ranking today...*

*Overall.........369*
*State............27*

*It's got to get better to get $$$ prize for the fluffs. Please VOTE, VOTE, VOTE*


----------



## michellerobison

Got my four votes in this morning. Will do four morethis evening.

So far my Droid is gettign on line. Funny how it always seems to work once I call the warrantee department... This time I'm gettign the exchange since this last time I couldn't get on teh internet for 2 days,so that was two days I could only vote 6 times,on my computer and two lap tops. That's 4 votes missed in two days,can't have that Fluffs are counting on us!


----------



## Starsmom

October 21

Today's Stat Report is....

Overall.......367 -------------Up 2 positions from yesterday:chili:
State..........26 ---------------Stayed the same.

It's good, but we must do better, a lot better to get prize $$$$ for the rescued fluffs. 

*YA GOTTA VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*
​


----------



## MalteseJane

Their website was slow this morning. Just voted.


----------



## michellerobison

Got my four in this morning and will this evening.


----------



## Snowbody

I bagged me a tiger in one of my votes today. :w00t:
VOTE


----------



## Starsmom

*October 23*

*Ranking for today is:*

*Overall........362 :chili::chili:*
*State...........26*

*OK, this is going in the right direction!!! Still have to do better to get $$$ for the fluffs in recsue. SOOOO*

*VOTE, VOTE, and VOTE SOME MORE!!!!* :sHa_banana::sHa_banana:



​


----------



## Starsmom

*October 24*

*Todays Stats Are:*

*Overall............362*
*State...............26*

*No gain, no change - holding. Not good, not bad, so get those numbers to jump up by VOTING, VOTING VOTING!!!!*
​


----------



## Starsmom

*October 25*

*Ranking after the weekend...*

*Overall..........360 :chili: Down 2 positions! Keep it going DOWN!*

*State.............26 and HOLDING *

*PLEASE KEEP, VOTING, VOTING, VOTING. SUPPORT THE FLUFFIES IN RESCUE.*

BTW, does anyone look at these daily posted stats?? :huh:

​


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> *October 25*
> 
> *Ranking after the weekend...*
> 
> *Overall..........360 :chili: Down 2 positions! Keep it going DOWN!*
> 
> *State.............26 and HOLDING *
> 
> *PLEASE KEEP, VOTING, VOTING, VOTING. SUPPORT THE FLUFFIES IN RESCUE.*
> 
> BTW, does anyone look at these daily posted stats?? :huh:
> 
> 
> ​


 
Oh Marsha, absolutely, I look forward to the updates every day. THANK YOU. And just was able to get another vote in for today - a fox


----------



## plenty pets 20

I look for your post and am voting too. Of course I have a major interest in this. Thanks for all the work you are all doing. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison

If anyone has a more than one computer in the house,like your kid's computers...you can vote on each of those computers,laptops or if anyone had a Droid, I-phone or any other phone that has internet capabilities. You can vote on those twice per day too...think how many more possible votes are out there?


----------



## Snowbody

Marsha - I'm really 99% good at voting every day twice on our two computers and DH's phone but sometimes I forget and your daily reminder reminds me
THANKS!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*October 26*​ 
*Ranking for today...*

*:chili::chili::chili:Overall........359!!! :chili::chili::chili:We broke through the 360's!*

*State...........26 - Still holding*

*All those VOTES do make a difference -Keep VOTING, VOTING ,VOTING!!!*

*GIVE YOUR SUPPORT TO THE FLUFFS IN RESCUE BY VOTING IN THE SHELTER CONTEST AT LEAST 2X EVERY DAY!!*
​


----------



## MalteseJane

If you get the penguins, don't put it on plurals. PENGUIN works.


----------



## Starsmom

*101 ON THE BOARD...*

*THAT'S 101 VOTES FOR THE FLUFFS - *

*VOTE NOW!* :chili::chili:​


----------



## michellerobison

I got my eight votes in. I'm glad to see we're creeping upward!!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*October 27*

*Ranking for today...*

*Overall.......361 :w00t: Oh, oh, oh! We slipped down 1 position - Can't have that!*

*State..........26 Still holding*

*Gotta, gotta VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!!!!!!*
**​


----------



## KAG

Come on people now, smile on your brother. Everybody "Get Together". Try to vote for our Rescue right now.

xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Starsmom

*October 28*

*Ranking Stats for today... *

*Overall.........OHHHHH! Someone's NOT Voting!! We have slipped BACK to 364! *

*State...Holding at 26*
*. *
*Come on everyone! Edie and the fluffies in her care REALLY, REALLY need YOU to VOTE. They REALLY, REALLY need that prize $$$. Even $1000 would be a BIG help. *

*WHY CAN'T WE GET VOTES FOR THE FLUFFS? PUT A LITTLE :Sunny Smile: IN THE LIFE OF A FLUFF - VOTE IN THE SHELTER CONTEST NOW!*

**​


----------



## MalteseJane

I could vote twice yesterday.


----------



## Starsmom

*October 29*

*Stats for today are disheartening....:smcry:*

*Overall...........368! Back here again. :smilie_tischkante:*
*State..............26*

*The weekend is here,* *Historically* *voting isn't as active on the weekend as during the week. Was the 1 day out of the 360's a fluke? It looks like it. * 


*THE FLUFFS NEED VOTES - PLEASE VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*October 30*

*Today's Stats....*

*Overall.........369...another disappointing stat - we have dropped a full 10 positions in a week. :smcry:*

*State.............27....dropped 1 position*

*:crying::crying:The fluffs are not going to get any prize $$$ this way.*

*As always a big THANK YOU to those doing their part by voting, voting, and getting their friends to vote too.*

*There are 7 weeks left to this challenge. What's it going to take to get SM'ers to vote in a contest where the winners - the fluffs in rescue get $$$? We ought to be taking this challenge by storm. Instead SM is barely creatng a breeze. I just don't get it. :shocked: *

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*HALLOWEEN(IE)*

*The stats for the last day in October are...*

*Overall......369*

*State.........27.......*

*BOOOOO!!!!!!!.  **STIR UP THE NUMBERS!!*

*







*
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*


----------



## Starsmom

*November 1*

*Stats after the weekend...*

*Overall..........366*

*State.............26*


*IMPROVEMENT!! :chili: YOU MADE THE NUMBERS MOVE..DOWN! KEEP 'EM MOVING, KEEP ON VOTING, VOTING, VOTING!*

**​


----------



## Snowbody

I think I cursed myself with my post yesterday. I got that stupid goat with the funny horns this morning. BUT I knew what it was
PLEASE VOTE!!


----------



## Starsmom

*November 2 - ELECTION DAY*​ 
*Results for the day are;*​ 
*Overall........361 :chili::aktion033::aktion033:*​ 
*State........26*​ 
*Numbers are moving back to where they were last week! Keep 'em moving, keep on VOTING! *
*ELECT THE FLUFFS -VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

My "husband" got a ladybug, on his computer - he doesn't know it . . . but we do :0)


----------



## Starsmom

*November 3*

*New stats for today....*

*Overalll...........362......drop of 1 since yesterday *

*State..............26......and holding*


*







*
*JUST VOTE!!!*​


----------



## MalteseJane

awe, got the little fox this morning.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 4*

*New Stats...WOOOHOOO KEEEP IT UP!!:chili::chili:*

*Overall.........357! - the LOWEST we have EVER been!*

*State........... 26 - still holding*

*See what VOTING does?? Keep VOTING, VOTING, VOTING!! Push those numbers DOWN!!*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 5*

*Stats for today*

*We slipped back...







*

*Overall......361 - a drop of 4 positions.*

*State.........26*

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Makes me so sad,I vote eight times a day,twice per day on all four devices. I wish I had 100 computers,I'd be voting on all of them. Anything to save little fluffs!


----------



## Snowbody

I vote 6 times a day on our three devices but wish I had more too. BTW cute little paw print ornaments on their site. PLEASE VOTE!!


----------



## Sandcastles

YEAH - I stayed up late - to put in another two votes! They went through! An owl and the cow!


----------



## michellerobison

Shelter challenge is ending this month isn't it? Don't forget to vote...
Hugs!


----------



## Starsmom

*November 6*

*The stats for today are.....:chili::chili::chili:*

*Overall...........354!!! - Woooohooo!!! Moving those numbers down!!







*

*State...............25! - A new position!*


*Your Votes are Working!!! Keep on VOTING, VOTING VOTING!!! *

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 7*​ 
*Ranking today*​ 
*Overall............354*​ 
*State...............25 *​ 
*No drop in position!!!! :chili::chili:*
*KEEP MOVING THOSE NUMBERS DOWN!!!*
*KEEP VOTING, VOTING, VOTING!!!!!!!*
**​


----------



## plenty pets 20

We are going to get some added help from another Maltese group.:aktion033: Lets see if it makes a differance. The groups on top must have thousands and thousands of people voting for them.


----------



## Starsmom

plenty pets 20 said:


> We are going to get some added help from another Maltese group.:aktion033: Lets see if it makes a differance. The groups on top must have thousands and thousands of people voting for them.


WOW! Thanks Edie - please be sure to tell them they can vote 2x a day as long as the 2nd vote is 12 hours after the first but all before midnight Pacific Time. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

I got home late one night from visiting and voted at 2am and was able to vote at 9am,then again at 9 pm. I still can't crack the two times to vote in one day. I think my late night vote at 2 am ,probably went on the previous day since I think they're on a different time zone.

Oh,I see it now,it is pacific time...

I make sure I vote every morning at 9 am,latest at 10 am.Then again at 9-10 pm. Even if you forget and vote at midnight,you can usually vote again as early as 8 am,I've done it.

Glad to hear we have reinforcements coming to vote!


----------



## Starsmom

*November 8*​ 
*New Stats for today:*​ 
*DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!*​ 
*Overall..........340!!!! :chili::chili:*​ 
*State.............24*!!!!* :chili::chili:*​ 
*Edie, please give the other Maltese group who is helping us a BIG THANK YOU!! It's working.*​ 

*Everyone, keep on VOTING, VOTING, VOTING for the FLUFFS! :thumbsup:*
**​


----------



## plenty pets 20

We should see a big jump today and the rest of the week I hope. Thanks back at you.


----------



## Snowbody

Wow sounds like the cavalry may be coming in!:chili::chili:
PLEASE VOTE!!


----------



## michellerobison

I hope we can see even better numbers. Next time we're voting for North Central in Wisconsin right?

Got my eight in for the day. One was the little black pupppy in he basket,only the second time I got him.


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> I hope we can see even better numbers. *Next time we're voting for North Central in Wisconsin right*?
> 
> Got my eight in for the day. One was the little black pupppy in he basket,only the second time I got him.


 I guess that's the plan - I'd sure like to get SOMETHING for Edie's group before this one is over. We need lots more votes to get the ca$h. :thumbsup: BYW, to answer a previous question you had - the contest ends Dec 20 at midnight Pacific time.

Thanks for all your support & votes!


----------



## michellerobison

YEAH, we have more time than I thought. I sure would liek to see Edie's group get some much needed $$$$$ too. That's why I make it a point to vote my four in the morning and four in the evening..


----------



## Starsmom

*November 9*​ 
*Stats for today*​ 
*Overall.........340*​ 
*State............24*​ 
*KEEP ON VOTING, VOTING, VOTING!!!!!!!*
*GINGER, LILLY, HOPE, AND ALL THEIR FLUFF FRIENDS NEED YOUR SUPPORT.*
*VOTE EVERYDAY, 2X A DAY! *
*THE FLUFFS THANK YOU.*​ 
**​


----------



## missiek

I am!!! I have 2 computers and 2 iphones so that's 8 votes a day!


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah,me too I have 1 desk cmputer,2 lap tops and one Droid phone so that's 8 times per day for me too. Plus I have friends doing the same thing.
I hope it's enough!


----------



## Starsmom

*November 10*​ 

*Today's Stats:*​ 

*Overall..........341 - Wohhhhh! Slipped BACK 1 position*​ 
*State.............24 - Holding *​ 

*Let's NOT slip back any more. We MUST go FORWARD. *​ 
*Every VOTE counts.*​ 
*VOTE EVERY DAY 2X A DAY.*​ 
*THE FLUFFS NEED YOUR SUPPORT*​ 
**​


----------



## plenty pets 20

I just dont get this contest. I know that at least 40 more people( possibly more with family added) are voting and multiple times a day . Most of the rescue groups have their base voting people that vote everyday and have been all along. Now adding more to AMA's voting base, you would think it should be reflected in the voting status.


----------



## Starsmom

*Veterans Day*

*Ranking for today....*

*Overall........340 - Got that position back! :thumbsup:*

*State...........24 - Holding*

*Message from Fluffy:*

*Hi Ewebody!*

*Wewember me? I was weft at a shelter wif a note to let me die. Fanks to Ms. Edie and a bunch of other pwple I am much bwtter. Pwease get eweryone you know to wote for the AMA in dis Holiday Shelter Challenge. My fwends need you and your fwends to wote. Ms. Edie says I need a spwezle furwewr home 'cause I can't hear, but my fwens can, and they need you to wote so Ms. Edie can get some of dat pwize money to help my fwends. When my fwends get help, they can have a furwever home! Pweeze wote. **Fank you. *

*Many tail wags and licks*
*Fluffy







*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 11*

*New Stats for Today*

*Overall..........341 :w00t:*

*State.............24*

*Please Vote - we cannot keep slipping back  - Let's GO FORWARD!*


*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!*

**​


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just dont get this contest. I know that at least 40 more people( possibly more with family added) are voting and multiple times a day . Most of the rescue groups have their base voting people that vote everyday and have been all along. Now adding more to AMA's voting base, you would think it should be reflected in the voting status.


I'm at a loss to understand it too.:angry:


----------



## michellerobison

Me too, some of are voting 6- 8 times per day on multiple devices,how on earth can it be going down? Plus Edie enlisted new people .... I just don't get it! Heart breaking is what it is!


----------



## michellerobison

I put it on my Facebook again,telling folks they can vote twice a day 12 hours apart and on multiple devices, like desk top,lap tops and smart phones. Each device has it's own IP address so it registers as a new vote each time!!!!

They need a Facebook, Twitter and whatever social media link,they really do!


----------



## Starsmom

*November 13*​ 
*New Ranking Stats:*​ 
*Overall.........342 - Lost another position *​ 
*State............24 - Holding







*​ 
*KEEP ON VOTING!! *​ 
*ALL VOTES COUNT!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 14*​ 
*Stats for today*​ 
*Overall...........342*​ 
*State..............24*​ 
*THE FLUFFS NNED YOU TO KEEP VOTING!*​ 
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

I'm tempted to call the shelter in Lancaster, NH to inquire as to what they're doing to be #2 on the list - the population in Lancaster, NH was 3,250 people in 2008 - :blink:


----------



## Starsmom

You can give it a try. After the first challenge we participated was won by a fy speck town in MT I contacted the poswer that be. Read this: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/102580-challenge-winners-see-post-32-a.html that's post 32

I don't know how they can rank so high, we have extra help this time around, all votes for one rescue, and cannot get any better then the "also ran" catagory.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 15*​ 
*New Stats After the Weekend...*​ 
*Overall..........342*
*State............24*​ 
*Hmmmm. nothing new - have lost 2 positions over the week.







*​ 
*Just Keep VOTING, and VOTING, and VOTING!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Vote,bumpity bump


----------



## Starsmom

*November16*​ 
*New Stats for Today:*​ 
*Overall...........342*​ 
*State..............24*​ 
*As you can see, no changes - holding at the present numbers.*​ 
*PLEASE KEEP VOTING! *
*NEWBIES, WE NEED YOU TO VOTE TOO, *
*EVERY DAY, 2X A DAY!!*
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 17*​ 
*New Stats*​ 
*Overall...........341*​ 
*State..............24*​ 
* JUST 33 DAYS LEFT*
*KEEP VOTING*!
**​


----------



## Snowbody

I've been skunked DH is working out of the house again today so I don't have access to his computer and BB. But I get him at night His computer and BB, that is


----------



## michellerobison

Vote twice a day on all computers,lap tops and smart phones. They each have their own IP so it registeres and an individual vote. So you can sneak in multiple votes per day...


----------



## Starsmom

*November 18*​ 
*The Stats*​ 
*Overall.........345 *​ 
*State............24*
*Going backwards! *​ 
*Come on, VOTE! *
*The Fluffs need YOU to VOTE, *
*and *
*VOTE again!*
**​


----------



## plenty pets 20

The more we vote the behinder we get. I think I will write to this site and ask why. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Starsmom

*November 19*

*New Stats*​ 
*Overall.................:w00t:...346*​ 
*State..........................24*​ 
*Lost several positions since we first received help from another rescue group.*​ 
*PLEASE JUST VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

plenty pets 20 said:


> The more we vote the behinder we get. I think I will write to this site and ask why. Hugs,Edie


Any response back yet,I'd like to know. I'm voting 8 times a day,I know some voting 6-8 times per day too! Plus you enlisted more troops....


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> The more we vote the behinder we get. I think I will write to this site and ask why. Hugs,Edie


I think Marsha went that route last year but hey, it's worth a try. It's so frustrating and makes no sense.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 20*​ 
*Stats for today are...*​ 
*Overall.............345*​ 
*State................24*​ 
*Just 30 days left to get prize ca$h for the fluff kids in rescue.*​ 
*VOTE, VOTE, and VOTE SOME MORE!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Frustrating but still voting..


----------



## MalteseJane

and I could vote twice in the last few days.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 21*

*Todays stats*

*Overall...........345*

*State..............24*


*PLEASE, JUST KEEP VOTING!!







*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 22*

*Rankings for today*

*Overall..........344*

*State.............24*


*The Fluffs need you to VOTE. *
*NO PRIZE CA$H for EDIE with these numbers *

**​


----------



## cyndrae

I have been voting.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 23*​ 
*Today's Ranking*​ 
*Overall................345*
*State.......................23 :chili:*​ 
*Keep on VOTING, AND VOTING, and VOTE SOME MORE! *​ 

**​


----------



## michellerobison

Drives me nuts,I don't know how they figure it. I have a couple more friends voting, many of us are voying multiple times per day,Edie enlisted more votees. Maybe other shelters are getting the word out and we're falling behind that way.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 24*​ 
*Today's Stats!*​ 
*Overall...........348 *
*State..............23 - Gained 1 position.*​ 
*Getting more behind as the days go on. *​ 
*This doesn't make much sense to me...*​ 
*PLEASE KEEP VOTING!*​ 
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

Zebra!


----------



## Snowbody

Two skunks today. I think it will be hard to get consistent voting these next few days if people are traveling and don't have computer access but hoping they'll borrow their host's computer and then suggest their host keep voting:chili:


----------



## Starsmom

*Thanksgivinig Day*​ 
*Stats for today*​ 
*Overall...........348*​ 
*State..............23*​ 
*Although it's a holiday today, the Fluffs still need your Vote!*​ 
*Enjoy the day!*​ 
**​


----------



## Snowbody

Voted already. Fluffs in shelters don't get a holiday :smcry: so let's give them a present by voting. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Sandcastles

I came on to vote for the fluffs - Have a great day everyone (((Hugs)))

I got a lovely cate with big green eyes!


----------



## michellerobison

I voted at 8 am,so I can make sure I got it in and I'll be voting again tonight. I had all black and white critters today,a skunk,2 pandas and a penguin...maybe I should play the lottery.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 26 - BLACK FRIDAY*​ 
*New Rankings*​ 
*Overall..............347*​ 
*State.................23*​ 

*Keep on Voting...PLEASE!*​ 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 27*​ 
*New Rankings*​ 
*Overall...........347*​ 
*State..............23*​ 
*23 days left to the Holiday Challenge, *​ 
*We are waaaaaay behind - *​ 
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE...PLEASE!*​ 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*November 28*​ 
*New ranking......*​ 
*Overall................347*​ 
*State...................23*​ 

*Just keep on Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, Voting, *​ 
*and Vote some more!!*​ 
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

A ladybug - on a cold, November morning.


----------



## michellerobison

I got the ladybug,zebra,panda and skunk.


----------



## Sandcastles

Dats a Lion, Lucy-Lu - - -


----------



## Starsmom

*JUST 20 DAYS LEFT!*

*November 29*​ 
*New Ranking (after the holiday)*​ 
*Overall..........347*​ 
*State.............23*​ 
*Well the numbers aren't so new afterall. Seem to be stuck, and still waaaay behind. *​ 
*PLEASE KEEP VOTING!!*​ 
**​


----------



## Snowbody

Site was strange this morning. Maybe because of cyber Monday. I had a pic of a dog and entered it three times and said not valid. I KNOW what a dog looks like. LOL. Then kicked me back to AMA page and next I got a panda and it was accepted. :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane

Snowbody said:


> Site was strange this morning. Maybe because of cyber Monday. I had a pic of a dog and entered it three times and said not valid. I KNOW what a dog looks like. LOL. Then kicked me back to AMA page and next I got a panda and it was accepted. :chili:


just voted. Got the zebra.


----------



## Starsmom

*November 30*​ 
*New Rankings*​ 
*Overall...............350 :w00t: *​ 
*State.................23.......*​ 
*So disappointing....PLEASE KEEP VOTING!!!*
**​


----------



## Snowbody

Voted now bumping!!


----------



## Starsmom

*December 1*​ 
*New rankings*​ 
*Overall...........349*​ 
*State................23*​ 
*Just 18 days left... *
*It seems as if the hurrier we go, the behinder we get. *
*PLEASE, GET EVERYONE YOU KNOW TO VOTE FOR *
*AMA 2X A DAY.*​ 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*Can*

*December 2*

*New Ranking*

*Overall..........







- 351!*

*State....................24*

*The LOWEST rank we have ever been is 340.







We are going backward. I know everyone is busy with the impending holidays, but the Fluffs don't shop, take weekends off, and they aren't going to be celebrating any holidays. They are depending on us to help them. Can we pull our ranking high enough to make Edie and the Fluffs proud? We could IF EVERYONE VOTES 2X A DAY. *

*PLEASE TELL EVERYONE TO VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*December 3*

*Today's Stats*

*Overall..........353*

*State.............24*















*not advancing toward prize money*






 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*December 4*

*Ranking for today*​ 
*Overall..............355*​ 
*State.................24*​ 
*In 4 days we have lost 6 positions....Is everyone too busy to vote and help the Fluffs?* 

*PLEASE VOTE 2X A DAY*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

_It's breaking my heart,we just can't move up ,no matter how much we vote and how often._
_I still vote my eight times per day,it's my one thing I can do forfluffs all over the US._


----------



## Starsmom

*December 5*​ 
*New Stats*​ 
*Overall..........355*​ 
*State.............24*​ 
*Ther numbers are not impressive or new







*​ 
*







Let's VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!! *
**​


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I keep voting...


----------



## Snowbody

I've still been voting between 4 and 6 times a day. I just don't get it.


----------



## njdrake

I vote at least 3 times a day and I don't get it either. I would think that with as many people as we have on this forum we should be moving up.


----------



## Starsmom

heartmadeforyou said:


> I keep voting...





Snowbody said:


> I've still been voting between 4 and 6 times a day. I just don't get it.





njdrake said:


> I vote at least 3 times a day and I don't get it either. I would think that with as many people as we have on this forum we should be moving up.


 I'm so disheartened. I've been doing this for over a year, and the only thing to show for it is a lot of used kilobytes. It's downright shameful a breed group as large as this one cannot even come close to winning one of the Dark Horse prizes. We should be on the top winning it all for the fluffs. Instead, once again, we are in the also ran category.


----------



## michellerobison

I voted my last four tonight. I wish I knew why we can't get more. If every SM member voted at least once per day,we could pull up in numbers,couldn't we?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

It sure is discouraging!


----------



## Starsmom

*December 6*​ 
*Stats Today*​ 
*Overall.............358*​ 
*State.................24*​ 

*HELP! WE'RE FALLING and WE CAN'T SEEM TO GET UP!* 
*VOTE!*
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*December 7*​ 
*Rankings Today*​ 
*Overall...............355*​ 
*State..................24*​ 
*ONLY 13 DAYS LEFT, *
*DO YOUR PART, *
*VOTE FOR THE FLUFFS*​ 
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Starsmom said:


> *December 7*​
> 
> *Rankings Today*​
> *Overall...............355*​
> *State..................24*​
> *ONLY 13 DAYS LEFT, *
> *DO YOUR PART, *
> *VOTE FOR THE FLUFFS*​
> 
> **​


 
bumpity ,bump! 

Vote !!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*11 DAYS LEFT!*​ 
*December 8*​ 
*New Ranking Stats*​ 
*:aktion033: Overall.............346 :aktion033: *​ 
*State................23*​ 
*Regained some ground. *
*Let's get the numbers down to PRIZE MONEY level. *
*EVERYONE VOTING gets results!*
**​


----------



## MalteseJane

Done.


----------



## Starsmom

10 Days to go​ 
December 9​ 
Today's Stats ​ 
Overall.............344​ 
State.................23​ 
Someone's VOTING who wasn't before! We GAINED 2 positions since yesterday's stats were announced! 
Keep VOTING in the Shelter Challenge.
This is for the







​ 
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah,happy dance,now we need to remember to vote twice. If I could figure out how to vote three times each device,I would... Believe me,I tried....


----------



## michellerobison

*It's working!*

Edie posted this in another thread but I dont' want it to be missed!








*Update on AMA rescues and Thanks* 
I just wanted to first of all say Thank-you to all of you that continue to vote daily on the animal Rescue site. I actually got a response from them, but they couldnt tell me how many actually vote for the top groups. I was told we could have a chance for the "Dark Horse" win for the smaller rescues. So appreciate all your time and efforts.
We continue to take in our rescues. You know that Deb got Johnny Cash recently. We also got two more females from the L.A. shelters and one was pregnant and had one male puppy a week ago. They are in foster homes in Los Angeles area.
We are also picking up two more male puppies in the Phoenix, Arizona area today or tomorrow.
I was contacted yesterday by a lady who just lost her 80 y.o. mother last week-end and needing to surrender the mothers two female Maltese. So we have worked on getting them flown to Oregon to our rescue home up there. 
So AMA continue's to need your support, as all rescues do right now.
Merry Christmas to all of you from all our Rescues and Me too.
Edie


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> Edie posted this in another thread but I dont' want it to be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update on AMA rescues and Thanks*
> I just wanted to first of all say Thank-you to all of you that continue to vote daily on the animal Rescue site. I actually got a response from them, but they couldnt tell me how many actually vote for the top groups. I was told we could have a chance for the "Dark Horse" win for the smaller rescues. So appreciate all your time and efforts.
> We continue to take in our rescues. You know that Deb got Johnny Cash recently. We also got two more females from the L.A. shelters and one was pregnant and had one male puppy a week ago. They are in foster homes in Los Angeles area.
> We are also picking up two more male puppies in the Phoenix, Arizona area today or tomorrow.
> I was contacted yesterday by a lady who just lost her 80 y.o. mother last week-end and needing to surrender the mothers two female Maltese. So we have worked on getting them flown to Oregon to our rescue home up there.
> So AMA continue's to need your support, as all rescues do right now.
> Merry Christmas to all of you from all our Rescues and Me too.
> Edie


*I leave to take a shower and come back and see this.... ***
*







Voting IS working. *
*Let's give Edie and her gang a Dark Horse Prize!!! ***​ 
*KEEP ON VOTING 2X A DAY EVERY DAY.*​ 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

* 9 Days Left!*

*December 10*

*Today's Stats*

*Overall...........344*

*State...............23*

***OK, we are holding...*
*Need to make the numbers move by VOTING *
*Get your FB friends to VOTE too!*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

_*8 Days Left!*_​ 
_*December 11*_​ 
_*New Rankings*_​ 
_*Overall.............341 *__**__*Gained 3 positions!*_​ 

_*State................23 - Holding*_​ 
_**__*KEEP ON VOTING 2X EVERY DAY - WE ARE MOVING THE NUMBERS!!!*_​ 
*MAKE EDIE PROUD OF US HERE AT SM! *
*VOTE!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah we're moving up,I hope we can move even closer! Did my four this morning.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Still Holding at 341 overall and 23 state.


----------



## edelweiss

Voted---bump!


----------



## Sandcastles

got us a Tiger!


----------



## Starsmom

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Still Holding at 341 overall and 23 state.


Thanks for looking this up this morning. It's nice to know there's a couple of people I know of who will pick up the baton when I am no longer handling the Shelter Challenge prod. :HistericalSmiley:

Would you mind if I dress up the results as usual?


----------



## Starsmom

** *7* *DAYS LEFT! GET ON THE STICK!*​ 
*Today's Ranking*​ 
*Overall...........341 *
*We are holding. Is this "good enough"? *​ 
*State..............23*​ 
*Please keep on VOTING. *
*Do your part to get that DARK HORSE AWARD *
*for EDIE and the FLUFFS in RESCUE!!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

If I can figure out how to get the stats,I'll do it. Hey I figured out you can vote twice a day and on multiple deveices, you'd think I could figure out how to get stats....

I gotta figure out how to do this giant emoticons!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Woo-Hoo!! We're improving!!!!!!!!!! 334 overall and 21 state!!!!!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom

*







6 Days To Go!!*​ 
*December 13 *​ 
*Today's Better Ranking*​ 
*Overall.................334!!!!!!!!!!! *_**_​ 
*State....................21!!!!!!!!!!! *_**_​ 
*The numbers ARE MOVING!! *
*Can we give Edie's gang the DARK HORSE PRIZE? **







*
*







**Please Keep on VOTING, VOTING, VOTING. *​ 
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Let's do it! Vote!
Penguin, 2 cats and a goat...


----------



## Starsmom

*5 DAYS LEFT!!! *​



*December 14*​ 



*Today's Ranking*​ 


*Overall.............331 *_**_​ 



*State................21 *_**_​ 


*Holding our position. *​ 
*Keep on VOTING! *​ 
*We are just a little bit away from ranking in the "teens"*​ 






*







KEEP ON VOTING, VOTING, AND VOTING!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## Starsmom

*







4 DAYS TO GO! *
*December 15*​ 
*Today's Ranking*​ 
*Overall.............342* *
*State................21*
**lost 1 position - Cannot loose any more! ***​ 
*** by getting Edie & her gang







*​ 
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE VOTE, VOTE,VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Got two goats,penguin and cat this morning.


----------



## Snowbody

Zebra, skunk, elephant this morning


----------



## revakb2

I had a hard time voting today. The picture was a skunk, but it wouldn't accept vote. I kept trying till I finally got a ladybug and that worked.


----------



## michellerobison

Keep voting only a couple days left!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

THIS AMs RANKING!!
OVERALL....328!!! AND STATE > 2O !! WOO HOO!! KEEP VOTING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom

Maidto2Maltese said:


> THIS AMs RANKING!!
> OVERALL....328!!! AND STATE > 2O !! WOO HOO!! KEEP VOTING!!!!!!!!!


Yes! woo hoo for sure! Thank you for posting the results early. I'll go make it fancy now.


----------



## Starsmom

*3 DAYS and COUNTING







*​ 
*December 16*​ 

**
*THE NUMBERS ARE MOVING! *
*ARE WE GOING TO GET A







FOR EDIE'S AND ALL HER FLUFFS IN RESCUE?*​ 

*THANK YOU FOR VOTING, VOTING, VOTING, VOTING, VOTING, *​ 
*** DON'T STOP VOTING!!*​ 


**​


----------



## michellerobison

Bagged me 2 elephants, penguin and a goat...I keep getting that goat!
I got up late this morning 11am... Was up til 4:45 though waiting for hubby to get off work. Me and the fluffs can't sleep until all are safe at home..


----------



## mss

Got a cute owl.  (Yesterday I got the angry elephant! )


----------



## missiek

Got an elephant and a penguin this morning...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Starsmom said:


> Yes! woo hoo for sure! Thank you for posting the results early. I'll go make it fancy now.


LOL>> you go girl!! :aktion033:


----------



## allheart

Got me a skunk right now. Hey I'll take it, it's a vote.  And got a beautiful Lion this morning


----------



## MalteseJane

Me too, I got the skunk !


----------



## michellerobison

Lion,tiger,elephant,ladybug.
I hope we're getting closer,vote!!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles

Richard just voted he got a cow!


----------



## Starsmom

Thank you Richard! Allie, love thos pics of the kids!


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Richard just voted he got a cow!


 
Oh no we've converted him to an SMer,he's come over...to the dark side!!!! mmmwwwwaaaa!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:chili::chili: Getting better and better this AM:

Overall> 319!.... and State>>>>> 19!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles

A Collie with very expressive eyes.


----------



## Starsmom

*TICK, TICK, TICK ...*

*2 DAYS LEFT*

*NEW RESULTS AND IT'S A HONEY - *_**_*WE'RE IN THE TEENS!*

*OVERALL..........319*

*STATE................19*

*CONTINUE THE PUSH FOR BETTER NUMBERS - WE CAN DO THIS!!*

*** DON'T STOP VOTING!!*
**​


----------



## mfa

Sandcastles said:


> A Collie with very expressive eyes.



Allie, love your new siggy and profile pic!!:wub:

i got a panda 

BUMP


----------



## edelweiss

A maltese in a white owl suit! bump!


----------



## mss

Ladybug sunning on a leaf!


----------



## missiek

Ladybug and a penguin!!


----------



## allheart

Got a beautiful Tiger 

bump


----------



## Snowbody

Skunk and goat this morning. Maybe an aardvark tonight:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison

Penguin,lion,fox,tiger. We only have a couple days left...Let's get some money for Edie and the fluffs!!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*1 DAY TO GO!!







*

**
*HERE'S WHERE WE ARE AT....*
*THE NUMBERS ARE MOVING!







ARE WE GOING TO DO IT?*

*OVERALL..........305*

*STATE................18*

*THESE FINAL DAYS ARE CRITICAL! - *

*KEEP ON VOTING, VOTING, VOTING VOTING!!!*


**​


----------



## MalteseJane

Is tomorrow the last day ?


----------



## michellerobison

Sunday is the last day... I sure hope it's enough votes to get Edie adn the fluffs in the money at least.


----------



## edelweiss

I got something that "doesn't like to be kept under the rug!"
It was NOT pink!


----------



## Starsmom

MalteseJane said:


> Is tomorrow the last day ?


*Voting acceptance ceases at 11:59 P.M. PST tomorrow December 19. *

*







EVERY VOTE COUNTS! CONTINUE TO VOTE!








*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Sunday is the last day,Vote!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Gained yet another!! State is now @ 18!!!! :chili: don't know that the 'overall of 305 is going to be much help but still shows improvement!!


----------



## edelweiss

Voted at 6:37 AM got a wise, old owl! Last day.


----------



## Sandcastles

Elephant!


----------



## revakb2

I got fox.


----------



## KAG

After you click for free food, it looks like they deleted "Vote Now" link that was on the top of the page. Just scroll down a little bit and click on the blue link.

xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## MalteseJane

voted this morning and might get another vote in this evening.


----------



## Starsmom

*







FINAL HOURS!!







*​ 

*TODAY'S STATS:*​ 

*OVERALL...........305*​ 
*STATE...............18*​ 

*IS THIS GOING TO BE ENOUGH? *
*WILL EDIE A DARK HORSE PRIZE? ***​ 
*THESE ARE THE FINAL HOURS OF THE HOLIDAY SHELTER CHALLENGE. PLEASE GET YOUR VOTES IN.*
*THERE'S STILL TIME FOR EAST COASTERS TO VOTE 2X TODAY. *
*THIS IS THE FINAL PUSH!!*​ 
*** VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

KAG said:


> After you click for free food, it looks like they deleted "Vote Now" link that was on the top of the page. Just scroll down a little bit and click on the blue link.
> 
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


 
I noticed that this morning when I voted so I went to the tab "Shelter Challenge"on the right hand side and clicked it to vote.


----------



## Starsmom

*DID YOU VOTE TODAY?*​ 
*THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS...*​ 
*8 hours and 07 minutes TO THE END!*
**
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*​


----------



## michellerobison

OMG I just found a way to vote more than twice,I wish I'd found this out earlier. I copied and pasted the link into different browsers. I used Firefox,Avant,Explorer and I could vote three times per day on each device. I voted 12 times today. Try it now,we can squeak in extra votes. I told you I was going to try to find a way to vote more than twice!


----------



## edelweiss

michellerobison said:


> OMG I just found a way to vote more than twice,I wish I'd found this out earlier. I copied and pasted the link into different browsers. I used Firefox,Avant,Explorer and I could vote three times per day on each device. I voted 12 times today. Try it now,we can squeak in extra votes. I told you I was going to try to find a way to vote more than twice!


:chili::chili::chili:
Michelle---you are amazing! Great job!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison

I wish I'd figured it our sooner,I tried to erase cookies but couldn't ge it to work.


----------



## MalteseJane

You know something is not right here. It's 7:08 pm here and I cannot get to vote anymore. I tried to change browser and am not getting anything. I also have the page in my favorites where I have just to click on vote. The page comes up but tells me I already voted.


----------



## michellerobison

MalteseJane said:


> You know something is not right here. It's 7:08 pm here and I cannot get to vote anymore. I tried to change browser and am not getting anything. I also have the page in my favorites where I have just to click on vote. The page comes up but tells me I already voted.


 
What browsers did you use?


----------



## plenty pets 20

I know we are at the end of the voting and sooo appreciate the HUGE effort this group has made to get us a win. We have to wait till the 22nd to get the results. No matter the outcome, I am so gratefull for all the help and support you have all given AMA. Win or not, we will find the funds and the ways to keep helping our rescues. 
Bless you all and Happy Holiday's, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison

I squeaked in a couple more on my Gateway lap top using different browsers but couldn't do ti on my Dell mini. I did it on my desk top but couldn't do it on my Droid,it only supports one browser.. I did get 2 votes today on all 4 x2 ,that's 8 so and 4 extra on my Gateway before they cought on,so I got 12 in today...
I hope this will work next time. I'm going to try erasing cookies on my lap top and try again!


----------



## michellerobison

It worked!


----------



## mss

Hmmm, I tried a different browser, but I can't seem to get away with anything.  But I'm glad I've voted pretty consistently, although not as frequently as some.


----------



## michellerobison

mss said:


> Hmmm, I tried a different browser, but I can't seem to get away with anything.  But I'm glad I've voted pretty consistently, although not as frequently as some.


 You voted that's all that matters! Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison

AMA is 296 and 17!


----------



## michellerobison

We're 305 and 18,it dropped,I'm voting my bumm off!


----------



## michellerobison

I've been voting since 9:30 Ohio time on my computers. I clear the cookies, on each browser and revote. It's my last chance to help fluffs.


----------



## Starsmom

*IF YOU'RE A LURKIN' YA NEED TO BE A VOTIN'*

*THIS IS THE FINALS!!!!*


*2 HOURS & 18 MINUTES TO GO!* **


**​


----------



## Starsmom

*December 22*

*NO MONEY FOR THE FLUFFS!! *

*The results are in, and once again we are in the "also ran" catagory.*

*Here are the winners. if you really want to know *

*Winners for The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Holiday Shelter+ Challenge - together with Petfinder.com*

*Congratulations to the 72 groups who have won prizes during our Holiday Shelter+ Challenge, especially to the 29 groups who have never won before!* More than 13,000 rescue groups, all part of the Petfinder.com Nework, participated in this Challenge, raising awareness of the plight of homeless animals everywhere.
The millions of votes cast have encouraged us to plan *a whole new $300,000 Shelter+ Challenge for 2011, beginning on January 10th.* Stay tuned for details!
*Dark Horse Prizes: Our top rescue groups that have never won before will each receive a $1,000 grant to help animals! *

Shelter Name Location Save a Sato Foundation San Juan , Puerto Rico The Animal League of Green Valley Green Valley , AZ Angel Dog Rescue, Inc. Georgetown , GA Kitten Action Team Fountain Inn , SC Citizens for Animal Protection Houston , TX Bristol Animal Shelter Bristol , RI Collierville Animal Services Collierville , TN Animal Haven Merriam , KS 
*The Grand Prize, a $10,000 grant to help animals, went to:*

*Best Friends Animal Society* of Kanab, UT.
*Second Prize, a $5,000 grant, went to:*
*Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary* of Lancaster, NH.
*Third Prize, a $2,000 grant, went to:*
*Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc.* of St. Pauls, NC.
*Congratulations also to our three Shelter Fan Photo Contest winners! *
*Each receives a $2,000 grant to help animals:*
*· Santa Fe Animal Shelter and Humane Society* of Santa Fe, NM,
*· Walkin' the Bark Rescue* of Concord, CA, &
*· Foothills Animal Shelter, aka Table Mountain Animal Center,* of Golden, CO.

*U.S. State Winners (& Washington D.C.):* 
*Each receive a $1,000 grant to help animals!*

State Abbr Shelter Name Location AK Homeward Bound Pet Rescue and Referral Fairbanks AL Humane Society of Elmore County Wetumpka AR Wynne Friends of Animals Wynne AZ The Oasis Sanctuary Benson CA Villalobos Rescue Center Santa Clarita CO Fort Collins Cat Rescue Fort Collins CT Meriden Humane Society Meriden DC Washington Animal Rescue League Washington DE Forgotten Cats Inc. Claymont FL Pet Rescue by Judy Sanford GA Friends To The Forlorn Pitbull Rescue Inc. Dallas HI 9th Life Hawaii Makawao IA Denison City Pound Denison ID Conrad Strays Cat Rescue and Adoption Inc. Middleton IL Save-A-Pet Grayslake IN Our Lil Bit of Heaven Animal Rescue and Sanctuary Poland KS Helping Hands Humane Society Topeka KY IMPS - Internet Miniature Pinscher Service, Inc. - KY region Lexington LA Hobo Hotel for Cats Lake Charles MA Northeast Animal Shelter Salem MD Days End Farm Horse Rescue Woodbine ME Maine Greyhound Placement Service Augusta MI Copper Country Humane Society Houghton MN Feline Rescue Inc. Saint Paul MO SEMO Animal Rescue Alliance Inc Lilbourn MS Community Animal Rescue & Adoption, Inc. (CARA) Jackson MT Basset Rescue of Montana Frenchtown NC SAFE HAVEN FOR CATS* Raleigh ND 4 Luv Of Dog Rescue Fargo NE Nebraska Humane Society Omaha NH NHSPCA* Stratham NJ Sheryls Den West Milford NM Bridging The Worlds Santa Fe NV Heaven Can Wait Sanctuary Las Vegas NY SBU Cat Network Stony Brook OH Col. Potter Cairn Rescue Network-GL Medina OK Hamalot Pot Bellied Pig Rescue Sand Springs OR Coos County Animal Shelter Coos Bay PA Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Reinholds RI Pet Refuge North Kingstown SC Humane Society of McCormick County, Inc. McCormick SD Luv-A-Chin Rescue Sioux Falls TN Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue Knoxville TX Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc. Garland UT Utah Friends of Basset Hounds* Salt Lake City VA Rikkis Refuge Orange VT Green Mtn Pug Rescue Lyndonville WA Old Dog Haven Arlington WI South Wood County Humane Society Wisconsin Rapids WV P.U.R.R. West Virginia Inc. Grafton WY Cheyenne Animal Shelter Cheyenne 



*International Winners: *
*Each receive a $1,000 grant to help animals!*

*Country Shelter Name Location *Canada AireCanada Airedale Rescue Network Coquitlam , BC Canada S.A.I.N.T.S. Mission , BC Canada Project Jessie Caledon , ON Costa Rica Lighthouse Animal Rescue/Faro Rescate Animal Atenas Bahamas Humane Society of Grand Bahama Freeport 


*Weekly Winners: *
*Each receive a $1,000 grant to help animals!*

*Week Shelter Name Location , *13 Lighthouse Animal Rescue/Faro Rescate Animal Atenas , Costa Rica 12 Smiling Dog Farms Wharton , TX 11 SBU Cat Network Stony Brook , NY 10 Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc. Garland , TX 9 Rikkis Refuge Orange , VA 8 Villalobos Rescue Center Santa Clarita , CA 7 Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Reinholds , PA 6 The Cat House on the Kings Parlier , CA 5 Save-A-Pet Grayslake , IL 4 The Oasis Sanctuary Benson , AZ 3 Blind Cat Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc. St Pauls , NC 2 Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary Lancaster , NH 1 Best Friends Animal Society Kanab , UT 


*The 2010 Challenge Champion Award, a $10,000 grant to help animals awarded to the group with the most votes in the year 2010, went to:*

*Best Friends Animal Society* of Kanab, UT.


----------



## michellerobison

Where'd AMA rank?
I'm so bummed.....


----------



## plenty pets 20

Thats rather discouraging, considering the rate we climbed the last week. 
Cant thank-you all enough for all your effort to make this happen. Good luck to NCMR for the next challenge. 
Edie


----------



## mfa

oh no!! so bummed out the little white fluffs didnt place.....:smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:yucky: That's a disappointment for sure! 
Well maybe for the next round if we can do as well from the beginning as we did the last portion of the challenge.. we might just do very well!! :thumbsup:


----------

